
Google Deals 'Paying Off Huge'  - J3L2404
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/21/google-deals-paying-off-huge/?src=twr
======
yoasif_
Strange that the "blogspam" NYT link is here and not the original:
<http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE68K0K020100921>

